# Bok choy ?



## bluemini (Sep 9, 2011)

I read you can give rabbits bok choy but how much  ?  He gets about 1 and 1/2 to 2 cups of veggies a day but never thought about giving him this because we never buy it really but I have some and wanna give it a try


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> I read you can give rabbits bok choy but how much  ?  He gets about 1 and 1/2 to 2 cups of veggies a day but never thought about giving him this because we never buy it really but I have some and wanna give it a try


Sorry dumb question alert:  But what is bok choy.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm im not sure really haha its made like celery but white with dark green leaves . I have never ate it and I dont think I ever will


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese cabbage.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 10, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks K.  Can you tell I don't eat much chinese?   I'll pass on the cabbage.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I dont either just saw it at the store and then I went on google ha , I know they can eat it just dont know how much ?


----------



## dewey (Sep 10, 2011)

I  bok choy and use it all kinds of ways.   It looks similar to swiss chard and is easy to grow.  It's much higher in nutrients than, say, spinach or broccoli.  (Nutrient wise it's closer to swiss chard.)

Bok choy, per cup:
Potassium - 631 mg 
Phosphorus - 49 mg 
Magnesium - 19 mg
Protein - 2.65 grams 
Calcium - 158 mg 
Iron - 1.77 mg 
Zinc - 0.29 mg 
Copper - 0.032 mg 
Manganese - 0.245 mg 
Selenium - 0.7 mcg 
Sodium - 58 mg
Fiber - 1.7 grams  

Swiss chard, per cup:
Potassium - 961 mg 
Phosphorus - 58 mg 
Magnesium - 150 mg
Protein - 3.29 grams   
Calcium - 102 mg 
Iron - 3.95 mg 
Sodium - 313 mg 
Zinc - 0.58 mg 
Copper - 0.285 mg 
Manganese - 0.585 mg 
Selenium - 1.6 mcg
Fiber - 3.7 grams 

As far as buns eating it and how much, it really depends on several things like what their normal diet is, what they're used to eating, etc.  For buns on pellets and also used to eating rich dark greens, most would probably feed it like swiss chard, included as a small part of the veggies the buns are used to receiving.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay im going to give him some later with hs veggies and see how it works out .  
Thanks !


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he loves it ! Haha I posted new pics of him that show up better if you havent seen them yet


----------



## norcal (Sep 10, 2011)

I grow it in the winter.   I love it in soup.   We buy those packaged pot stickers & cook them in chicken broth/water 50/50 & add broccoli & bok choy.   mmmmmmmmm


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> I grow it in the winter.   I love it in soup.   We buy those packaged pot stickers & cook them in chicken broth/water 50/50 & add broccoli & bok choy.   mmmmmmmmm


They seem like they would taste good but im not a veggie person ha I have them cut up and in a bag , thats how I do the rabbit food .  Then I just take it out and give it to him when needed .


----------

